# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Posting pics and video files

## Friend

How do i do this so they appear in my post, instead of having to click on the link? 

Thanks!

----------


## PT

copy and paste. if you already have them stored thin click on that paper clip looking thing when your posting

----------


## Friend

Thanks bro.

----------

